# Iquitos, Peru Frog ID Please



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

Hello all! I might be posting in the wrong section (mods please move in that case), because I would like some help IDing a frog (which is not a "Member Frog" either). A group of friends and I have been traveling through Peru for the past week and ended up in Iquitos a few days ago. On a jungle walk we ran into a Dart that the guide called a D. Fantasticus. I didnt want to question his authority, but let me know what you all think!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

That is not a fantasticus. It is Ameerega hahneli.


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

Thanks. I knew it wasn't but needed some 'professional' advice. I am traveling with a group, but next time I am sure I will take a few weeks dedicated to the North Western parts. This country is amazing, people are great, and the landscape is breathtaking. Definitely going to drag my girlfriend through a legitimate selva trek next visit.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

get back to us with more details about your ventures into frog habitat. I plan to go back also for sure.


----------

